# Made a gas cap



## Chris Hamel (Feb 1, 2019)

I acquired a 5 gallon gas can, but it came without a cap.  Was thinking about where I might procure a replacement when I got to thinking maybe I could make one.  Had a scrap of 1 inch polyethylene so I cut it out, turned it round, bored it and cut 4 tpi inside.  It works great with the help of a gasket I cut out of some automotive gasket material.  Maybe I could have bought one, but it was more fun to make it.


----------



## Dhector (Feb 1, 2019)

Im a newbie to this stuff but making it is more fun if you ask me!!!!! Im starting a 2 piece vise here soon(maybe tonight) Not building out of necessity, building for the fun of it!!! Dont have a need for it as of yet!! Thats the fun of it! Actually doing the work! Nice job.


----------



## sixball (Feb 1, 2019)

Good idea I have a bunch of cans around here missing lids. Mostly the small vent lid. Good practice for me.


----------

